# Christian Churches



## Tiny (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi all

Does anyone have any information on the Christian community in Dubai. I will be looking for a church when we move. I have found some bits of info on the internet already.

thanks in advance
Tiny x


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

- - Churches in Dubai - - - - - ->

Above is the link for churches in Dubai.

There is a big Christian community here.
I lived by the complex of churches in Jebel Ali, and on Fridays, the churches were packed for mass. There are also celebrations held for Easter and Christmas.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi
Thanks for the information, however the link doesnt seem to work? Could you check it for me again.


thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Tiny said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the information, however the link doesnt seem to work? Could you check it for me again.
> 
> 
> thanks



The website might have been down temporarily. I just clicked on it and it worked.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks but I should have said the link takes you to an expired domain so there is no information on there.
Not to worry, I will have a browse around the internet, just glad to hear there is good community in Dubai.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

sorry- dont know where the link page went...bizarre.
Try this one.

Christianity UAE United Arab Emirates


----------



## Tiny (Aug 27, 2008)

Perfect, thanks very much


----------



## MisterBill (Feb 18, 2010)

Check out *Fellowship of the Emirates*. They are an interdenominational fellowship of believers in Christ. They meet at the *Arjaan Rotana Hotel* conference center in Dubai Media City on Al Sufouh Road. Services begin at 10:30am and there are classes for children, also at 10:30. 

Website: fellowshipoftheemirates.org


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

St Mary's Catholic Church


----------

